# IASCA/MECA Finals 2014 Discussion Thread



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Where are the Meca finals going to be this year?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Meca finals*

Tennesee


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Meca finals*

How do you know that?

Nothing on the site yet...
.........	
9/13/2014	Indiana Soundfest - State Finals	Evansville	IN	
9/13/2014	Sunshine State Sound-off III	Orlando	FL 
9/14/2014	TN Soundfest - State Finals	Lebanon	TN 
9/21/2014	CA Soundfest - State Finals	TBA	CA 
9/27/2014	PBK for St. Judes	Huntsville	AL 
9/27/2014	Party in the Park V - State Finals Warm-up	Elizabethtown	KY
9/28/2014	KY Soundfest - State Finals	Elizabethtown	KY	
9/28/2014	Alabama Soundfest - State Finals	Florence	AL	

Nothing listed after this


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Meca finals*

It was hinted at SBN


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Meca finals*

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I was hoping for another joint finals in Huntsville again. Partly because it is a 30 minute drive and partly because it was such a great event last year.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Meca finals*



bikinpunk said:


> I was hoping for another joint finals in Huntsville again. Partly because it is a 30 minute drive and partly because it was such a great event last year.


I'd be willing to be its not going to happen.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea. I don't expect that, and Chad pretty much said that TN is the spot for sure. 

I just wish it were the same. Last year was a total blast. The TN Fairgrounds is a pretty crappy area, IMHO. It works. And I'm sure it's much more cost effective but that's because it's a junky place.


----------



## nadcicle (Aug 21, 2013)

SQ side I could see how you'd say you had a good time. If you paid any attention to the SPL lanes then you'd see it was complete chaos since a couple other sanctions were taking all random people with no order at all. Meca calls out SPL competitor's and the line was completely packed with people at all times and we couldn't get competitors in the lanes. Mix this with sanctions ALSO holding a triple point event to anyone competing in finals and you'd see it was close to a disaster. But yah SQ side ran great cause you just parked and didn't have to move... 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Meca finals*



nadcicle said:


> you just parked and didn't have to move...


Not entirely true. Myself and others ran in to judges being behind schedule and we had to get our cars outside for judging because SPL had already started. That meant we also had to manage to get out of there and outside, which meant sitting in a line for 20 minutes with some of the SPL guys just to get around them and outside. Granted, it wasn't the scale of waiting you guys had to do, but I do understand where you're coming from.

The venue had it's challenges. Anyone on the 'sq' side of the house couldn't do any demoing (not judging, but demoing) after noon... and we still had the occasional guy who thumped his system for a few minutes even during judging. That's just the nature of the beast and without having separate venues, it's what we all understand and accept will happen. So, while not perfect from any standpoint, I think the overall location was great. At least, as you say, from an SQ competitors' standpoint (our own issues mentioned before, withstanding). I assume by your reply you prefer the TN State Fairgrounds. And I personally don't. No one is going to be entirely happy. I just personally wish they could repeat last year, with some improvements in certain aspects as I'm sure you do as well.


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Meca finals*

Does anyone know if there are discussions of having a joint finals like last year. It makes it nice for folks like us that travel from California to have the opportunity to complete in all organizations at one time and one spot.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Fellas, I stickied this thread but realized that if I ever needed to update the information in the OP, I'd be stepping on JBishop's post. So, in lieu of that, I started a new thread and stickied it here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diyma/162228-meca-finals-2014-discussion.html

I'll close this thread and let discussion carry on over there. That way all the 2014 Finals discussion is in one place and I can easily update the OP without it looking crazy. 
I would just merge them, but merges are done by date/time posted so I still would have to update someone else's post as event info is provided or possible changes are made. Also, for that reason, if you want to repeat a question, just copy and paste it to the new thread. If I merge, it'll throw the order out of whack. 

Just wanted you all to know.

Thanks,
Erin


----------

